# lock washer



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Putting a "handle bracket" on my new pole pruner. It came with a .250 lock washer. This lock washer seems a tiny bit more pointy on one side.

I assume the pointy side goes towards, or inward to the handle. Right? Maybe it doesn't matter.

Thanks


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

It doesn't matter.


----------

